# No Rinse Sanitizer



## Foonz (26/4/18)

Hey all,
I keep hearing about a no rinse sanitizer called star san. Is there anywhere in Melbourne you can get it preferably Bayswater area? Or is there something in Australia we can use instead?

Thank you!


----------



## philrob (26/4/18)

Brewman, one of this site's sponsors, sells a locally made equivalent that's as good as or better than StarSan.

http://www.brewman.com.au/web/showproduct.asp?prodid=931


----------



## Foonz (26/4/18)

philrob said:


> Brewman, one of this site's sponsors, sells a locally made equivalent that's as good as or better than StarSan.
> 
> http://www.brewman.com.au/web/showproduct.asp?prodid=931



Awesome thank you! Is there somewhere I could pick up this weekend? Didn’t realise I would need it so soon but we bottling this weekend.


----------



## Drewgong (26/4/18)

he's in Newcastle mate if you need it straight away any home brew shop will some kind of no rinse sterilize to get you out of trouble


----------



## Foonz (26/4/18)

Drewgong said:


> he's in Newcastle mate if you need it straight away any home brew shop will some kind of no rinse sterilize to get you out of trouble



That’s what I thought but the guy at the local brew shop had no idea what I was talking about [emoji22]. We have a power sanitizer but you have to rise after and we were worried about cross contamination.


----------



## MHB (26/4/18)

If you cant get what you are looking for by the weekend, just clean your bottles carefully and rinse them with some boiled and still hot water (let the jug cool for 5 minutes or so).
The Brewman Acid Sanitiser is a good option, but personally I would still rinse, not really a big fan of the whole no-rinse concept.
Mark


----------



## Foonz (26/4/18)

MHB said:


> If you cant get what you are looking for by the weekend, just clean your bottles carefully and rinse them with some boiled and still hot water (let the jug cool for 5 minutes or so).
> The Brewman Acid Sanitiser is a good option, but personally I would still rinse, not really a big fan of the whole no-rinse concept.
> Mark



Thanks Mark! Hopefully our beer works out. I did a gravity test today and will do hopefully final one on Saturday before we bottle. Seems to have come out weak [emoji22]. 1.040 starting and currently 1.011 which is about 3.8% [emoji22].


----------



## Drewgong (26/4/18)

Foonz said:


> Thanks Mark! Hopefully our beer works out. I did a gravity test today and will do hopefully final one on Saturday before we bottle. Seems to have come out weak [emoji22]. 1.040 starting and currently 1.011 which is about 3.8% [emoji22].


All grain ?


----------



## Drewgong (26/4/18)

I just posted a question in all grain about poor efficiency


----------



## Foonz (26/4/18)

Drewgong said:


> I just posted a question in all grain about poor efficiency



No sorry it is a cooper pale ale malt extract with brew enhancer #2 and cascade hops.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/4/18)

Anpros Pty is in Bayswater, he sells no rinse santisers I get my proxitane from them. You have to be very careful not to touch any tender body parts if you get some on your hands.


----------



## Foonz (27/4/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Anpros Pty is in Bayswater, he sells no rinse santisers I get my proxitane from them. You have to be very careful not to touch any tender body parts if you get some on your hands.



Mate you’re a legend that is super close to my work [emoji6]. Thanks heaps!!!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/4/18)

Foonz said:


> Mate you’re a legend that is super close to my work [emoji6]. Thanks heaps!!!


If you want a no rinse which is a safer alternative which has a surfactant in it have a trip to KegKing and get some phosphoric sanitiser a lot cheaper and lasts longer. And just be careful with the proxitane.


----------



## pnorkle (27/4/18)

Foonz said:


> That’s what I thought but the guy at the local brew shop had no idea what I was talking about [emoji22]. We have a power sanitizer but you have to rise after and we were worried about cross contamination.


Foonz this doesn't help much, but - if your LHBS has never heard of Starsan, well... 'nuff said.


----------



## Foonz (27/4/18)

pnorkle said:


> Foonz this doesn't help much, but - if your LHBS has never heard of Starsan, well... 'nuff said.



I know right lol


----------



## Moog (27/4/18)

Once, I asked the one near me about gypsum......He had NO IDEA what I was on about, looked at me like I was from mars or something..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/4/18)

Moog said:


> Once, I asked the one near me about gypsum......He had NO IDEA what I was on about, looked at me like I was from mars or something..


Sounds like he may be an ex copper, they are the world champions at giving out stupid looks.


----------



## brewgasm (27/4/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If you want a no rinse which is a safer alternative which has a surfactant in it have a trip to KegKing and get some phosphoric sanitiser a lot cheaper and lasts longer. And just be careful with the proxitane.


Proxitane? I have almost finished a bottle of that exact sanitiser from kegking. It lasted me a year and a half. I was thinking of getting another bottle from kegland $5 and a bottle of the stellarSan $9.95. They were marked as instock yesterday


----------



## HamoAus (27/4/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Sounds like he may be an ex copper, they are the world champions at giving out stupid looks.


Oh snap. That hurt.


----------



## timmi9191 (27/4/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If you want a no rinse which is a safer alternative which has a surfactant in it have a trip to KegKing and get some phosphoric sanitiser a lot cheaper and lasts longer. And just be careful with the proxitane.



keg king havent stocked their sanitizer for 6 months or so now. Id say kee took the supplier with him to keg land as they have it on their online store


----------



## brewgasm (28/4/18)

timmi9191 said:


> keg king havent stocked their sanitizer for 6 months or so now. Id say kee took the supplier with him to keg land as they have it on their online store


Kegland only got stock a couple of days ago. There's other suppliers too, all things homebrew have recently got bracton products in stock 
http://allthingshomebrew.com.au/18-cleaners-sanitising-equipment


----------



## diamond (28/4/18)

check out cleverbrewing.com.au ... It's on-line sales+delivery "only". BUT you can choose a Coupon Code ("krausen") that allows you to pick up your order. They're in Bayswater. Very protective about sharing their address, and don't advertize it anywhere - not even on the warehouse - as it's not good for an online business to have people browsing in the warehouse, checking out the bling. Make sure you pay be CC and not electronic transfer. They will call once your order is ready. Good price, fresh ingredients. Really nice guys. 

Oh, and StarSan is a phos acid sanitizer .... that's pretty common in Australia, thought there are some stunned mullet LHBS operators who still think it's 1980, and have a mullet.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/4/18)

timmi9191 said:


> keg king havent stocked their sanitizer for 6 months or so now. Id say kee took the supplier with him to keg land as they have it on their online store


I seem to think I got my last bottle along with a bottle of ethanol sanitiser less than 6 months ago but there could be a bit of Willie Nelson there, 'Aint it funny how time slips away'


----------



## Quokka42 (28/4/18)

Clever Brewing in Bayswater have StarSan on their website. Despite claims to the contrary Keg King have had Stellarsan each time I have visited, in fact most of the better stores, including the one in Boronia should have a version. Some only have iodophor or equivalent, which works well and is no rinse, but less convenient and more expensive to use.

Edit: I had a look on the KK website and it shows StellarSan out of stock, but I am sure it was in store a week or two when I was last there... Seems they still aren't keeping their website up to date. It may also be that someone [hmph] stole the name as they appear to have not registered their trademarks, hence the recent ripoff. There are plenty of chemical supply companies even close to them who can mix some up for them though, as the active formula is well known and not patented, as it was around a long time before someone put a brand name on it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/4/18)

KegKing are out of stock, getting it back on the shelves in a fortnight


----------



## Quokka42 (28/4/18)

I think my bottle will last that long. :-D


----------



## HaveFun (28/4/18)

for surface sanitizing i use pure alcohol  

https://www.bunnings.com.au/diggers-methylated-spirits-1l_p1560782

cheers
Stefan


----------



## Aksarben (29/4/18)

Wasn't sure if you all get shipments from Amazon.com down under. Here in Michigan I can order it and in 2 days it is here, even if ordered on a Saturday night! Our locals HBS all have StanSan and is a fantastic products, albeit a bit bubbly stuff. Just a few miles from me is Bells General Store, owned by Larry Bell of Bell's Brewery. They have everything and in just about any quantity. Local HBS in Holland, MI just 15 miles north of me has practically every thing as well, as they are also craft brewers.  BTW, Bell's produced 360,000 hL in 2014, so they are pretty solid here in Michigan.

That may be an advantage up here is things like Star San and others are pretty easy to come by.


----------



## PaulG79 (2/5/18)

Well our Amazon isn't up to the Michigan quality here yet... If I ordered something on a Saturday night I'd be expecting to wait a week at least! Longer if it came from oseas of course.

If you're stuck for a sanitizer just go to Big W and get some of the metabisulphate, Brigalow brand (if they have it in Victoria), it's not the best stuff but it's easy to get in a hurry. I don't know about Bayswater but there are heaps of HBS's around where I live and they all have something that will do the job. For some reason the no rinse sans tend to sell out a lot though, they must be one of those products every brewer uses.

I'll add Bells to the list of breweries to visit if I make it back to the states... would love to do a craft brewery tour over there sometime. Would take years... and several liver transplants


----------



## Coalminer (2/5/18)

HaveFun said:


> for surface sanitizing i use pure alcohol
> 
> https://www.bunnings.com.au/diggers-methylated-spirits-1l_p1560782
> 
> ...


Metylated spirits is not always pure alcohol


----------



## brewgasm (2/5/18)

You would be better off using their rust converter. It's phosphoric acid but I'm not sure if the purity and concentration is on the package so dilution ratios you might be shooting in the dark.


----------



## HaveFun (2/5/18)

Coalminer said:


> Metylated spirits is not always pure alcohol



you only have to read the label the Bunnings one is fine. I used it also many times at work - im a professional cheese maker

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## golfandbrew (20/5/18)

Home Make It in Melbourne has a no rinse phosphoric sanitiser similar to StarSan and StellarSan. They call theirs QuickSan.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (14/9/18)

Hey guys. Not sure if you are interested but we did make a video on this topic.

Also if you sign up to our Facebook group we are just about to put out a 2 for 1 coupon code for some sanitiser and cleaner. We normally put most of our coupon codes up on our facebook page.



Yes us know if we missed out anything in this video. We tried to cover as much as we could but also we didnt want to make the video any longer as it was already a bit long.


----------



## Nullnvoid (15/9/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Hey guys. Not sure if you are interested but we did make a video on this topic.
> 
> Also if you sign up to our Facebook group we are just about to put out a 2 for 1 coupon code for some sanitiser and cleaner. We normally put most of our coupon codes up on our facebook page.
> 
> ...




Hey guys, big fans so disrespect but not sure spamming every thread related to your topics is such a good idea 

At least make the videos different, Ive just wasted 63 minutes watching the same cleaner and sanitiser video thinking they would be different over the three threads


----------



## Beir Hearder (15/9/18)

Nullnvoid said:


> Hey guys, big fans so disrespect but not sure spamming every thread related to your topics is such a good idea
> 
> At least make the videos different, Ive just wasted 63 minutes watching the same cleaner and sanitiser video thinking they would be different over the three threads


Well good to see something sensible from you too.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (17/9/18)

Nullnvoid said:


> Hey guys, big fans so disrespect but not sure spamming every thread related to your topics is such a good idea
> 
> At least make the videos different, Ive just wasted 63 minutes watching the same cleaner and sanitiser video thinking they would be different over the three threads



No worries at all. We noticed that there were several threads talking about cleaning and sanitising so we were unsure of which one to comment on. We don't hide the fact that we are a retailer and clearly we are biased as we do sell product. 

I guess we believe that if we are genuinely giving our customers good value and presenting good information then it's still in the interests of our customers for us to partake in forum discussion even if it does mean that we benefit from publicity. I really believe in forum based discussions in general and support all comments irrespective of their motive. I think customers have the intellect to decide what to believe and as long as we make it publicly know that we are a sponsor and distributor of the gear I think it should be clear to other readers on the forum that what we say has some biased attached.


----------



## Silmaril (4/10/18)

I found Stellar San on ebay pretty easily.


----------

